# Aspire Nautilus



## Rob Fisher

OK with the popularity of the Aspire Nautilus tank as promoted on this outstanding vaping forum they have become scarcer than hens teeth!

Any vendors have stock?


----------



## Silver

I asked eCiggies today and they said they had just sold out today


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I asked eCiggies today and they said they had just sold out today



Yip I went to order two for mates... and they had disappeared!


----------



## Silver

I am looking for either an IGO-L or an IGO-W, but one that has holes in the posts for easier securing of the coil.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I am looking for either an IGO-L or an IGO-W, but one that has holes in the posts for easier securing of the coil.



I started a new thread for us Hi Ho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Have a couple of Nautilus tanks coming in today


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> Have a couple of Nautilus tanks coming in today



Marvelous! Email on it's way!


----------



## ProDiCaL

Oupa said:


> Have a couple of Nautilus tanks coming in today


Price


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

ProDiCaL said:


> Price



Normally around R450 but all sold!


----------



## Oupa

Thanks @Rob Fisher ! Yes can't keep up with demand at the moment. My supplier also out of stock. Will post here again when back in stock.


----------



## ProDiCaL

Wow wow wow guess il have to wait on vape king otherwise russian it is


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

So glad I have two of these babies, and I got 5 spare coils from Eciggies.

Only thing I really want now is 5 coils in 1.6 ohms

All thanks to your rave reviews @Rob Fisher


----------



## ProDiCaL

I feel left out #nautilus#deprived


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Hahaha #nautilusFOMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hehe. Sorry boys the last Nautilus in SA left CT to Durbs this morning. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## ProDiCaL

@Rob Fisher could you check your inbox please 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't do it @ProDiCaL 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## Andre

Yes, don't do it @ProDiCaL ... with the calamity that just struck you I have a fair idea what you are considering. Quickly drive to Koringberg - can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

devdev said:


> So glad I have two of these babies, and I got 5 spare coils from Eciggies.
> 
> Only thing I really want now is 5 coils in 1.6 ohms
> 
> All thanks to your rave reviews @Rob Fisher



What resistance are your default coils? Would you taste a significant difference between the 1.6 and say 2.0 ohms on a regulated mod?

Ps. There's actually a world wide shortage of the Nautilus (reseller's intell), even Kangertech didn't realize what a hit it would be.


----------



## devdev

Coils for the Nautilus are supposed to be 1.5 and 2.0. In practice it is more 1.6 and 1.8, but I prefer the quicker heat up of the lower resistance coil, and find the volume of vapor higher, and the flavour a little richer.

Doesn't surprise me that there is a shortage of it - it is such a good piece of kit in terms of having a factory made tank that performs as close as one can currently get to a KF setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Good to hear of the coil options. I don't know why they make the higher resistance ones in the first place.

Glad to hear you rate it so highly. Your new all day tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

I think alot of people find the higher resistance coils to be smoother and less throat-hitty - also is probably more geared towards people with batteries with relatively low continuous output amperage - less chance of over taxing the battery with higher resistance.

I have the one Nautilus on the SVD, other on the MVP, for daily carry, supported by the Nemesis with KFL+ and Magneto with KF3.1

Between all four I have the option for huge clouds, stealthier option and two tanks to play with different flavours, plus the brute force a mech mod offers if I feel it necessary.

If I am out of the office then I run on two Egotwists with PT2s and the Aerotank on my Ego Mega VV/VW plus the MVP in the bag - just in case.

I should probably stop getting mods and atomisers soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> I think alot of people find the higher resistance coils to be smoother and less throat-hitty - also is probably more geared towards people with batteries with relatively low continuous output amperage - less chance of over taxing the battery with higher resistance.
> 
> I have the one Nautilus on the SVD, other on the MVP, for daily carry, supported by the Nemesis with KFL+ and Magneto with KF3.1
> 
> Between all four I have the option for huge clouds, stealthier option and two tanks to play with different flavours, plus the brute force a mech mod offers if I feel it necessary.
> 
> If I am out of the office then I run on two Egotwists with PT2s and the Aerotank on my Ego Mega VV/VW plus the MVP in the bag - just in case.
> 
> I should probably stop getting mods and atomisers soon


Reo soon....


----------



## Reinvanhardt

devdev said:


> I think alot of people find the higher resistance coils to be smoother and less throat-hitty - also is probably more geared towards people with batteries with relatively low continuous output amperage - less chance of over taxing the battery with higher resistance.
> 
> I have the one Nautilus on the SVD, other on the MVP, for daily carry, supported by the Nemesis with KFL+ and Magneto with KF3.1
> 
> Between all four I have the option for huge clouds, stealthier option and two tanks to play with different flavours, plus the brute force a mech mod offers if I feel it necessary.
> 
> If I am out of the office then I run on two Egotwists with PT2s and the Aerotank on my Ego Mega VV/VW plus the MVP in the bag - just in case.
> 
> I should probably stop getting mods and atomisers soon



The default higher resistance coils now make sense 

Wow that _is _lot of options. Too bad about your Trident, that would have complimented your setup nicely.

Why not drop the SVD and Nemesis then rotate your atties?


----------



## devdev

Lol forgot there is also the VTR which currently has the rocket attached to it.

I figure if I have a mod that is not being used, then it can take a tank and battery and be used somewhere in the day.

The backpack I carry daily has 2 netted pouches with space for a water bottle on each side. Currently I just load up one side with batteries, the other with Mods and off I go. I prefer box mods in the car, since they don't roll around during periods of 'spirited operation' of the vehicle as the tube mods do. 

Yes Matthee, Reo very very soon. It's not long now before my precious will be on its way to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Lol I like your style!

They might say we're compulsive... and they would be right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

So does anyone have the Nautilus in stock currently? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

crack2483 said:


> So does anyone have the Nautilus in stock currently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think @Oupa at Vapor mountain.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

crack2483 said:


> So does anyone have the Nautilus in stock currently?



Watch this space. They're busy adding stock as we speak.


----------



## devdev

For those who are interested, I finally zapped the 1.6 Ohm coil in my Nautilus and decided to strip the old coil to see how it was made.

Very interesting - this is a pretty advanced compared to a PT2 coil - being dual coil it is to be expected - but there is a lot going on inside this little thing.

Here is the first pic of all the parts that make up the coil. The Oring fits just above the threaded base of the housing, and seals the tank against the base of the Nautilus.




One of the coil and wick assemblies - nicely gunked up by two weeks of VM4 and Vanilla Custard. Check how the coil is made with NR/R wire, and then insulation is still placed on the leads as well.



The two coils are supported in this woven material (seems heat resistant), and then the wadding is wrapped around it. The wadding acts as the wicking material: from the tank to the wadding, and then from the wadding to the silica inside the coil.



Rubber grommet used on the 510 connection side of the coil. The 4 legs of the coil come out alongside the grommet.


Pin that goes into the rubber grommet, with airflow holes.



The stripped housing. You can see the little hole where the ejuice flows into the wadding



At R150 a pack of 5 coils I couldn't help but feel I was being ripped off a little, but now that I have seen just how well made this little guy is, I am actually a lot more comfortable with paying R30 a coil.

This atomiser should be user rebuildable, but its gonna take patience, a wire zapper, some heat shrink and a lot more patience

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom

Reinvanhardt said:


> What resistance are your default coils? Would you taste a significant difference between the 1.6 and say 2.0 ohms on a regulated mod?
> 
> Ps. There's actually a world wide shortage of the Nautilus (reseller's intell), even Kangertech didn't realize what a hit it would be.


yip, there is a vape shop here in town, also awaiting stock for weeks already


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Tom said:


> yip, there is a vape shop here in town, also awaiting stock for weeks already



Just realized I said Kangertech instead of Aspire 

It really does seem to have been a big leap forward.


----------



## Tom

Reinvanhardt said:


> Just realized I said Kangertech instead of Aspire
> 
> It really does seem to have been a big leap forward.


did not notice your faux pas...just too focussed on 'nautilus' as I want to have one too


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> At R150 a pack of 5 coils I couldn't help but feel I was being ripped off a little, but now that I have seen just how well made this little guy is, I am actually a lot more comfortable with paying R30 a coil.



Yip I'm with you on being happy with the pricing @devdev... They perform so beautifully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @devdev 

Thanks for taking the time to strip the Nautilus coil, take some great photos and share. 
Sounds like this is a great device. 

@Rob Fisher is that 3 Nautili in the photo? 
Impressive sir


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher is that 3 Nautili in the photo?
> Impressive sir



Good morning Hi Ho... at least someone is awake on this fine Sunday morning! It is indeed 3 Nauty's in a row... One with 9mg Menthol Ice, One with 0mg Menthol Ice and one with either VM Strawberry or VM Litchi. It doesn't get much better than that for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Good morning Rob!
Getting my morning forum fix then got loads of work to do today. Sigh

Do you find the Nautili are all consistent vape wise? I.e. Do all three give you the identical vape? Or is one slightly better than the other or slightly different? I.e. Do you notice any differences between the three?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Do you find the Nautili are all consistent vape wise? I.e. Do all three give you the identical vape? Or is one slightly better than the other or slightly different? I.e. Do you notice any differences between the three?



They are pretty consistent... I did get a coil once that wasn't too kewl and that I ripped apart for a look see but I think consistency and quality of the Vape is pretty much perfect.

If I have to find fault with the Nauty then I would like the air hole click ring to be a lot tighter... quite often I pull the device out my pocket and take a vape and the hole is closed and my eyeballs go cross eyed with the unexpected vapour lock in my face.

When they designed the Nauty they were on fire... I'm not sure how they are going to improve on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Rob

And i heard the Nauty airflow ring is tighter/stiffer than the Aerotank. 
So if the nauty slips in your pocket, i assume then the Aerotank is even worse for holding its setting?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> And i heard the Nauty airflow ring is tighter/stiffer than the Aerotank. So if the nauty slips in your pocket, i assume then the Aerotank is even worse for holding its setting?



The Aerotank system is different in that it has variable air flow in minute increments and is never just on and off like the Nautilus. The Nautilus has 4 settings and that's it... the Aerotank has multiple holes just like the Nautilus but the ring screws down slowly covering or opening the holes... but yes the ring does move in your pocket but you don't really notice it because it's not an on/off system like the Nauty.

I'm rambling... hope I made sense?


----------



## vaalboy

Here Rip does a nautilus coil rebuild. I'm sure some of our coil building experts will follow suit soon


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Aerotank system is different in that it has variable air flow in minute increments and is never just on and off like the Nautilus. The Nautilus has 4 settings and that's it... the Aerotank has multiple holes just like the Nautilus but the ring screws down slowly covering or opening the holes... but yes the ring does move in your pocket but you don't really notice it because it's not an on/off system like the Nauty.
> 
> I'm rambling... hope I made sense?



Not rambling at all @Rob Fisher 
Makes perfect sense. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really have gotten to like Rip... he is so much more to the point and doesn't waffle and repeat himself as much as Phil Busardo does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Thanks for that @devdev. Know @Cape vaping supplies tried to re-build the Nautilus, but not successful. There is a challenge for you. I think he said the Aerotank was easy to re-build.


----------



## Gizmo

I agree Rob. I find Phils videos awfully boring

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shadowvapor

Sounds all good.


----------



## devdev

Eish! Just checked Eciggies site. Nautilus coils are R250 for five 

Awesome find on that video @vaalboy - he only builds a single coil rig, but I will be giving that a go later today methinks it is definitely possible  I am up for the challenge, at least the single coil for now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Good luck @devdev , do let us know how it goes and how it vapes compared to the standard coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone looking to buy a Nautilus tank I see eciggies have them in stock again.

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Aspire-Nautilus-Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Just an update on rebuilding the coils on the Nautilus. This morning I tackled my first Nautilus build.

Previously I thought I had fully stripped the nautilus atomiser assembly. I was wrong as it is possible (and might be necessary depending on the state of your coil) to extract the bottom collar:

Check my previous post with pictures of the components here

The bit on the left, just next to the main body of the atomiser is the bottom coil. At the top left is a badly damaged bottom collar, that got crushed during my first attempt at extracting.



I tried drying burning one of my nautilus coils last night, because the vapour production had dropped right off. I know from @Rob Fisher he finds the coil last for ages, but I am using VM4 and Vanilla Custard in my Nautilus, and that is hard on coils. Rob is using fruit flavours and finds he gets great mileage from the coils.

Results of the dry burning were that I burnt the woven collar that fits inside the atomiser, and also burnt the wadding that wicks the fluid from the tank. See pic below. At the top are the burnt woven material and the burnt wadding. Below are normal used wadding and woven coil. You can just make out that the woven material has broken down from the heat




In order to seat the wadding back into the coil it is necessary to extract the bottom collar. You then wrap the wadding around the bottom collar, and insert it into the body of the atomiser, as seen below. On the left is the collar inserted partially with the wadding. On the right are the unassembled components:




It requires a fair bit of playing around with the wadding to make sure it is sitting flush against the walls of the atomiser body before pressing the bottom collar all the way in. It should ideally look like this before the bottom collar is seated in:




Here is the side view. You can see the little holes in the atomiser body that the eliquid goes into. Eliquid goes into wadding, then into silica/cotton that rests inside the coil. I believe it is this dual wicking design that eliminates any gurgling, or any liquid dripping down under the coil and coming out the base of the nautilus. Such a simple design, but very clever and effective.




The pic below just provides a better idea of how everything comes together for the final assembly. It is the woven material seated inside the bottom collar. This just gives a better idea of how everything lines up. What is not shown in this picture is the wadding.




Finally here is the coil. 0.95 Ohms, 30g Kanthal, with cotton wick. The cotton got trimmed down when it was inserted into the atomiser body.




All assembled and read to go:




So it vaped beatifully, until the Kanthal scorched the rubber grommet at the bottom of the atomiser body. It was chucking out clouds of vapour on the Magneto, but unfortunately it tastes pretty bad now.

It is going to be necessary to use a wire zapper to get NR/R wire for this build, which in fact is exactly the way that Aspire makes their coils. They even include insulation around the NR wire itself. So yes a rebuild is possible, and it performs quite well. If/when I get my hands on a wire zapper I will retry this build and I will also try a dual coil build.

Just a note for anyone who is trying their hand at rebuilding the Nautilus. If you leave the wadding inside the coil then there is no need to remove the bottom collar. If you remove the wadding then the only way to get it back in is as I have shown above. My advice is to leave the wadding in place. Getting that collar out was not easy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, great info for re-builders or would be re-builders of the Nautilus. Not my cup of tea, seems way too much trouble. Would it not be better to go for higher resistance (like around 1.5) if NR wire is not an option? Might also prevent the robber grommet from getting scorched?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Absolutely! In hindsight I should have gone with a higher resistance coil, but I was banking on the distance between the coil itself and the rubber grommet being enough (in region of over a cm) that the rubber would not get heated enough to get scorched.

There are two possible way around this, one being the wire zapper, or two, finding a silicone type material that will not scorch the same way the rubber does. This would require casting a mold of the rubber grommet and then making own silicone washers using the correct blend of silicone from the hardware store. That sort of mission makes the wire zapper seem quite tame in comparison.

But yes, next attempt at a coil will be much highest resistance. Probably in region of 1.5-1.8.

The other thing I can't quite work out is why the factory coils have insulation on them:







Only logical thing would be because it is a dual coil setup they do the insulation to ensure that there is no shorting of the NR wires from the two coils against each other


----------



## ET

been dying to try rebuild one of these for ages. even have rip trippers nautilus rebuild video saved somewhere on my computer


----------



## RIEFY

I tried my hand at rebuilding the nautilus and failed horribly. it scared me and I got rid of it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

@devdev 

Big up to you for trying and getting it to work - albeit burning the rubber
Respect!

That was an extremely detailed and informative post! The most detailed one I think I have ever seen. Well done! Mighty impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Thank you @Silver that statement coming from the person who I feel has set the bar in terms of detailed, thought out and well written reviews of juice and equipment is a major compliment, and very much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za

new stock just in.. Aspire Nautilus


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Replacement coils here

1.6ohm
1.8ohm
2.1ohm


----------

